# Duda sobre recorte de señal TL071



## cuervokbza (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola gente !

Les cuento:

Armé un amplificador para auriculares para regalárselo a mi hermano más chico (toca la viola), el diagrama lo saqué de internet, es un plano del "Headphone Amp MXR"  que viene en forma de pedal de guitarra. La verdad suena tremendo ! si bien la potencia no es su fuerte, para la guitarra es lo mejor, yo había probado con unos circuitos echos con tda, y otros con el lm386, pero la verdad éste les pasa el trapo.

Mi problema es ahora yo quiero hacerme uno para escuchar música (para mí) y viendo el circuito me pareció que los 2 diodos que están en la salida del operacional hacen de "clipping" o algo así ¿puede ser? porque cuando lo ponés al taco, distorsiona un poco (lo cual es genial para un guitarrista), me gustaría saber si es así, y además como tengo que hacer para sacar ese "recorte", ya sea puenteando los diodos... no sé... no soy muy bueno con la teoría, soy más bien un "buen armador".

Les agradecería muchisimo su ayuda !

Saludos !


PD: les dejo el diagrama del dichoso amplificador.









Dejo un comentario constructivo: a todo aquel que quiera armarlo le recomiendo 1 cambio nomás: El potenciómetro que sea de 100K, porque con el de 500 sólo usás la última parte del recorrido del pote (aclaro que probé con log y lineal, con los dos tipos pasa lo mismo).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 17, 2012)

Cuando lo "ponés al taco" distorsiona...como lo hace cualquier amplificador al que se le excede el limite de la tensión de salida (o tal vez de entrada...depende con que lo excités), así que NO ES BUENO decir que distorsiona al maximo por que cualquier amplificador hace lo mismo, y ese tema ya se ha tratado MUCHAS VECES en el foro.

Los diodos no son para clipping ni nada parecido, ya que son para polarizar la etapa de salida en clase AB sin tener que ajustar el bias. Así que *NO HAY QUE ELIMINARLOS*, sino que hay que meter menos señal de entrada.... y si se escucha bajo...ajo y agua, o hacer un ampli de mas potencia...o aumentar la tensión de alimentación, por ejemplo de 9 a 18V, aún a riesgo de que te quedés sordo con eso.

En cuanto al potenciómetro, en el diagrama dice que debe ser de tipo REVERSE LOG, que es imposible de conseguir, así que hay que hacerlo agregando un resistencia...pero no tengo el  esquema a mano ahora.


----------



## cuervokbza (Ene 17, 2012)

te cuento lo que a mi me funciona, el potenciómetro de 100k anda PERFECTO. El tema de la potencia lo solucioné cambiando la resistencia de 4k7 por una de 2k2 (no me acordaba este detalle, y revisé el ampli que le hice a mi hno), de esta forma anda AL PELO y con una potencia bárbara. Me alegro que me hayas aclarado lo de los diodos, no cambio nada entonces. 
Además me parece una locura doblar la tensión para la que está diseñado.


----------



## J2C (Ene 17, 2012)

Para fabricar el Potenciometro Reverse Log mirar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=61787



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

